# Klein, Jittery Joe's team bike



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

Anyone know how many of these were made? These were the bikes the Georgia based coffee company used for one season in the early 2000's. I have one and although i have no intentions of getting rid of it, I actaully just stopped using it as my primary bike 2 years ago i would like to know how many were made for the team. Jittery Joe in its day was very well funded but i am thinking one bike per rider and then maybe just a few back up bikes for a total of 15 or so.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

probably more like 30-50. generally every rider has a home bike, a race bike and then there are spares.


----------



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

Thanks, but for a UCI Continental team in 2004 I don't think the number of bikes is anywhere near that.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Har said:


> Thanks, but for a UCI Continental team in 2004 I don't think the number of bikes is anywhere near that.


Jittery Joe's was 13 riders in 2004 so that puts it at 26 bikes minimum. Add spares kept on hand and you're probably looking at 40 total with a few or more destroyed in crashes.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Har said:


> Thanks, but for a UCI Continental team in 2004 I don't think the number of bikes is anywhere near that.


i don't want to sound like an *ss, but i'm pretty sure i know a little bit more about this than you do. want me to call the director of that particular team and find out exactly how many frames they got? he's an old buddy, it wouldn't be a problem. 
the team i work for currently has 16 riders, not all of them have TT bikes. the last frame # i heard for this season was 55 that were actually built. there are more in the service course just in case, not many...but some.


----------



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

Thanks CX, no you don't habve to contact "MR" i can easily do that myself.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Har said:


> Thanks CX, no you don't habve to contact "MR" i can easily do that myself.


i was thinking "KM", but "MR" probably has a better memory


----------

